# Lets see some substrates.



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Just to get an idea of what some substrates look like. 

I am thinking of getting some onyx, it's the same price as eco-complete. does anyone have onyx? is the color very different from eco-complete black, is it grey? I can't tell from the little picture on the internet.

So whole tank shots or just the substrate. play sand, gravel, silica sand, tahitian moon sand, onyx, flourite, laterite, rocks, colored plastic gravel even dirt for the DIY planters. I just want to see something.

I have 3 crappy pics.

Fluorite
Cheap gravel
eco-complete


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

all i can offer is tahitian moon. i love it. very clean and pretty looking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

here's some of mine. the one with the ray is play sand, and you didnt ask for dolomite, but i happened to have a tank pic of it anyways.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's some Flourite


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

scuba kid... that dolomite is really nice. you should paint the back of the tank black to really make it stand out. also... (isnt dolomite that old show about that hip black detective of something)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer, that tms is pretty sweet looking :-D


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thank you very much, it is my pride and joy, and if i had to do it again i would rethink it, id much rather switch to something that buffers the water for me, but now that ive spent all that money, its too pretty to change.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sand blowing sand.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice. great pictures. 


Does anyone by chance have vemiculite, laterite, or arciliite?


----------

